# High AMP Limit or High mAh for Regulated Mods



## Jebula999 (3/10/18)

Hi All,

Quick background:

I come from a long time user of 3 battery mods such as the RX200S and the Gen3, but i have also used dual battery mods, such as the Boxer Rader and Alien 220W for quite a while with tanks.

I mainly vape on dual fused claptons, 0.2*Ω*-0.25*Ω*, at 120W, that's my "sweet spot" and has been for the last 2 years or so.




I have run into this thing happening with dual battery mods recently.

When i pop new batteries into my Double Barrel V2.1 it fires perfectly, every 10W i increase it is stronger and more powerful. At 150W it fires instantly and is blazing hot.

When my batteries are on 3/4 power level, no matter how much higher than 100W i put it, it still fires as though it was on ~100W, even at 150W it's slow and 'whispy'. I presume the batteries/chip is not letting it fire higher than ~100W due to putting too much strain on the batteries.

Now i know this is normal, but i ask this because i have had 2 previous dual battery mods mentioned above which didn't have this problem, they would fire at what felt like 120W till the mod told me the batteries were dead. Where as the Double Barrel stops going higher than ~100W after the first 20 inhales.




The main question i have is, would i be better off using higher mAh batteries with lower AMP limits, or higher AMP limits with less mAh for the 120W to be more constant till the batteries die in a regulated dual battery mod?

Hope this makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/10/18)

Without the technical acronyms.
I use a set of 30Q and a set of 25R.
It doesnt mean I can walk whole day with one set.
Certian builds drain either sets different and have quite the opposite effect on what I would expect the batteries to last.
So if you have different mah batts.check to see which ones work for you with your build on the D/B

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

What mod manufacturers do not tell us is that the claimed 200W or 250W is only attainable in a very narrow resistance band. The electronic wizardry on the board will convert volts to amps and amps to volts as needed but if the cell has insufficient volts and amps (The latter limited by the board to keep you safe) then you will basically be vaping on a "protected" mechanical mod with batteries unable to maintain your selected wattage.

This is most noticeable with high power users like you describe your sweet spot.

120W? Sweet spot? Seriously? What do you do for relaxation, bungy jump using steel cables? Lol. No offence intended.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (3/10/18)

0.2 ohms at 120w will be drawing 24.5 amps. 
0.2 ohms at 120w will he drawing 22amps.

Most batteries are 20amp 3000mah unless you are using 30amp batteries with a 1500 to 2000mah rating.

So the lower the mah, the less time between charges but suistanable amp draw for 120w or use higher mah for more battery life but less watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MartinDC (3/10/18)

Hi @Jubela999,

FYI
The attached link refers to an indepth and related article by Wild Bills Tobaco's ... check it out

http://www.wildbillstobacco.com/high-wattage-mods-does-your-device-truly-deliver/

kind regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jebula999 (3/10/18)

Thanks for all the input guys.

I will read that link in a bit @MartinDC

After a bit of thinking how to reword my explanation, the best i can describe it, is will a 30A battery keep firing @ 120W longer before being reduced by the mod, even though the battery will die faster.

I think i would prefer charging more often and having a true 120W for longer than being throttled to lower than 120W for the remaining 75% of the battery.


I have 25R's 30Q's and LG Chocolates. Will maybe give it a test run if i find myself with enough spare time.



Raindance said:


> 120W? Sweet spot? Seriously? What do you do for relaxation, bungy jump using steel cables? Lol. No offence intended.
> Regards



None taken @Raindance , i have tried so many setups in the past, everything from 0.1-0.8 builds, from MTL tanks, RDTA's, RTA's and RDA's.
I have tried all types of coils, in single and dual form. Tried mech mods, single battery, dual battery and tripple battery mods.

And so far, to this day, nothing satisfy's my "itch" like a dual fused clapton, on a 22mm RDA @ 120W.... I'm still waiting for my mind to be changed.

At this current moment i am even trying to use my Serpent SMM with a single fused clapton in it, but i keep burning out the cotton or getting that "dry" feeling because it's not giving me what i want.

i think the feeling my body craves is that "snap-crackle-pop" it gives off, everything else just doesn't feel enough...

If you have any advice on lower setups, please, send them my way, because i really want a "calmer" vape for my day-day life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (3/10/18)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys.
> 
> I will read that link in a bit @MartinDC
> 
> ...


Mmmm, I have always profesised (if that is even a word) safe builds, but I find myself now also pushing the boundaries of lower Ohm builds. Thanks for that tri core alien fused Clapton @KZOR!

In any case, I watch a lot of Mooch's video's and this is where things get confusing. When pulling high amps from a cell, a 2100Mah cell may actually give longer life than a 3000Mah cell because lower internal resistance at high draw rates may actually provide more power to the coil on the 2100 than the 3000 as the 3000's higher internal resistance may waste a lot of energy just getting the electrons out of the cell. Overcoming the 3000's internal resistance may waste more amps than the 2100 therefore letting the 2100 last longer.

Seems in vaping there just are no simple straight answers on anything.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (5/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Mmmm, I have always profesised (if that is even a word) safe builds, but I find myself now also pushing the boundaries of lower Ohm builds. Thanks for that tri core alien fused Clapton @KZOR!
> 
> In any case, I watch a lot of Mooch's video's and this is where things get confusing. When pulling high amps from a cell, a 2100Mah cell may actually give longer life than a 3000Mah cell because lower internal resistance at high draw rates may actually provide more power to the coil on the 2100 than the 3000 as the 3000's higher internal resistance may waste a lot of energy just getting the electrons out of the cell. Overcoming the 3000's internal resistance may waste more amps than the 2100 therefore letting the 2100 last longer.
> 
> ...


Yup thats what I said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

